# It's about value: lots of little things included, PC compatibility



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Very nice review. This was basically my first dedicated woodworking power tool purchase, excluding a beater table saw and a 1/4 pad sander. You hit all the points I like. Just used it tonight to cut a groove for some T-slot. The cord runs half way across my workshop. I use the sturdy bag all the time to store all the extras. The motor housing is magnesium, very light weight for the power and innovative for the time. I have the fixed base under my router table. I paid $199 for the same setup you have. The only two complaints I have is the switch is tight, (I just consider this a safety feature) and it is tall, and can be tippy if you are not watching out for it. I always look at routers at the borgs and woodworking stores, and I'm still pleased with the purchase. Not one second of trouble.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good review well done.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

Suitable for the table? Or just a hand router?


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

I use mine mostly on the table. 
I found that, as David said, it can be tippy / top heavy.
thiel- thanks for the review. I love mine too.
Powers like a champ.

Lisa


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I have the new version of this. They made some modifications. 11amp instead of 12 amp, 2 horse instead of 2 1/4 horse. Not sure on the reasons of the power reduction but I haven't noticed any issues due to it. Instead of two collets, you get one collet and an insert. The insert is well crafted though and I have had no issues with it holding the 1/4 inch bits. I used the fixed baseplate in my old router table. I had to drill a couple more holes to get it to fit. I was very pleased with the lack of deflection when running a board across it. The electronic feedback is great, helps maintain that bit speed under load. It also includes a T wrench so you can do over the table depth adjustments. The micro adjustment is awesome. I can get it very close then tweak the depth ever so slightly to get it perfect.

Yes, I love this router as well and I am starting to build a decent Orange and Black bag collection. (Which are nice. They are heavy duty with good metal zippers).

Thanks for the review thiel.

David


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Great review. I'm in the market for a router in this class. I was thinking this or the triton. I'm bouncing back and forth but your review helps alot. Thanks


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Rex, not to sway you and this is just a rumor I heard, but some ww'ing forums are talking about business troubles at Triton. If they went under, servicing may be difficult. Someone could buy them out I guess. Of course porter cable and dewalt are tops in the class also.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

Actually Triton was purchased by HTC products last year… and the service level has IMPROVED.

(I also have the Triton "editors pick" router in my table…)


----------



## RandyMarine (Mar 5, 2009)

I liked your review…I also own this router. I found everything you said accurate, except for the interchangable parts with Porter Cable. I bought an edge guide from Porter Cable and the rod guides were 1/8" too big. I had to order one from Ridgid. All in all, I feel this is a great value. It is my first router and it has never let me down.(although my inexperience has let the tool down.) I have used it repeatedly on all the projects I have done, in or out of a table and never had a problem. I bought this tool at HD for 199.00 and got a 10% off Military discount. I don't think I will need to get another for a very long time.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

I bought it last night. Will probably put it to use this weekend on a picture frame. One thing I noticed was that one of the fasteners for the edge guide blocks the hole for the t-bar above the table adjustment. All you ahve to do is remove the nut but I am sure to lose it. Annoying but it does not effect the quality. thiel I am interested to see RandyMarine say that his PC edge guide did not work. Do you have a PC edge guide? I noticed that you said hole patterns so I assume you are talking about base plates. I was thinking of ordering one and I don't particularly like the ridgid one. From the low res picture I found it did not seem to have a micro adjust.


----------



## BigBard (Jan 19, 2009)

Excellent router, I bought a craftsman first; what a mistake!


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have the older model and really love it. About 99% satisfied. So I bought another one about a week ago. It's the new version. Only one wrench - I can live with that. A little less horsepower - I can live with that. Only one collet with an adapter for ¼" bits - I can live with that, I have extra ¼" collets. Went to use it today and discovered that they have changed the shaft and now it does not accept a standard collet. This is a deal breaker for me. What the heck were they thinking?? I'm taking it back tomorrow.


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe it was a lemon but I had one of these about 4 years ago and hated it. Sure it had a nice bag and plenty of accessories but the router was very disappointing. The plunge mechanism was so sticky it was almost useless and the switch was very difficult to operate. Not just it's location it was the stiffest switch I've ever seen. That was my first and last Ridgid power tool. I always had doubts about their quaility from the chintzy looking Craftsman clone lathe to their oscillating spindle belt sander whatever it was s supposed to be. And now you can't find a stationary Ridgid tool where I live, Manufacturers warranties lifetime or otherwise are only good for the life of the manufacturer not the tool.


----------



## Lee77 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have two of the newer 2hp and they are workhorses. One now stays in my table, fitted with a Musclechuck, for easy bit changes. I was having trouble with the magnesium motor housing and bases oxidizing and getting a little sticky. But after reading about waxing both the housing and the bases with Johnson Paste Wax, that problem has gone away. I also have the palm router, that I like very much!!


----------

